# morrow county



## shroomer420 (Apr 10, 2013)

If anyone finds any in morrow county let me know. ill post when i find some. :mrgreen:


----------



## shroomin1234 (Mar 11, 2013)

adam???


----------



## shroomer420 (Apr 10, 2013)

yea lmao whos this?


----------



## maggiesails (Apr 15, 2013)

We've been looking everyday in a known area; none yet.


----------



## huntinguy (Apr 12, 2013)

In the last 2 days I've found 11 blacks about 4 inches tall and about 60 or so yellow and greys


----------



## shroomer420 (Apr 10, 2013)

found 3 greys around the base of a apple! blacks dont seem to be coming up in my spot. greys not in full swing but im hoping they will be. how are you finding them. do you just walk from apple to apple to old dead elm in the woods and check around them or do you have specific spots you know they grow. it seems like all the lil patches we find dont have more than 6-12.


----------



## huntinguy (Apr 12, 2013)

Yesterday about 30 or so


----------



## Hank H (Apr 22, 2019)

I haven't seen one could it be the four inch leaf cover on the ground not letting them pop


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I've found them in foot high grass by sheer dumb luck! Just spied one out of the corner of my eye and wound up with a dozen. Darned hard to see, but they were there.


----------

